
Mainline Linux inclusion – zfsonlinux/zfs - l2dy
https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/issues/8314
======
ascii_only
Isn't this the same approach that Google used with Android version of java and
it didn't work out for them?

------
clanrebornwow
I didn't follow it but is it safe enough? Does it work exactly like the
original ZFS?

